# Hilfe benötigt, neuer Rechner &amp; Beratung Grafikkarte



## Zocker14xD (4. September 2011)

*Hilfe benötigt, neuer Rechner & Beratung Grafikkarte*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neun PC bei agando.de kaufen und hätte zu einigen komponenten fragen!                        system:
                                                                                                                                                                               biostar mainboard
                                                                                                                                                                               be quiet 450w 80+ netzteil 
                                                                                                                                                                               i5 2500
                                                                                                                                                                               hd 6870
                                                                                                                                                                               8gb 1333 ram
reicht das netzteil aus???
kann man mit der hd 6870 alles auf full details spielen???
kommt man auch mit 4gb ram aus oder sind 8gb richtig???

danke schonmal im vorraus!!!!!!


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. September 2011)

satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere, fehlt nur noch "!!!!!11111einseinself"

1. welches mainboard?
2. welches netzteil?
3. i5 2500K oder i5 2500?
4. graka passt
5. 4GB ram reichen.
6. Budget?
7. alte komponenten vorhanden?
8. was kostet das teil denn?

-normalerweise schon
-nein
-4 gb reichen, da du anscheinend begrenzes budget hast....


----------



## Zocker14xD (4. September 2011)

hallo quaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkk
zur überschrift: sollte so auffällig wie möglich sein deswegen !!!!!!
1.Biostar H61MH
2. be quiet! System Power BQT S6-SYS-UA-450W
3. 2500 
6.eigentlich unbegrenzt ich brauch aber kein high end gamer pc
7. nur schrott
8. genau 726 euro

mit welcher karte von nvidia kannste die 6870 eigentlich vergleichen?


----------



## MICHI123 (4. September 2011)

Zocker14xD schrieb:


> hallo quaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkk
> zur überschrift: sollte so auffällig wie möglich sein deswegen !!!!!!


  weil dein Thread ja auch viel wichtiger ist als die der Anderen, die in der Lage sind einen vernünftigen Titel zu wählen ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> weil dein Thread ja auch viel wichtiger ist als die der Anderen, die in der Lage sind einen vernünftigen Titel zu wählen ^^


+1

selber zusammenbauen lautet hier die devise für ~700€ bekämst du einen um längen besseren rechner z.b:
Intel Core i5-2500K
ASRock P67 Pro 3 B3
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
GeForce GTX 570
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
ASUS DRW-24B3ST
Antec HCG-520
Lancool PC-K58
Scythe Mugen 3// wenn du nicht übertakten willst, tuts ein Scythe Katana 3 auch


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

hab schlechte erfahrungen mit selberbauen. hab schon 2 selbst zusammengebaut...
haben halbes bis 1 jahr gehalten dann waren sie am *****


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

Zocker14xD schrieb:


> hab schlechte erfahrungen mit selberbauen. hab schon 2 selbst zusammengebaut...
> haben halbes bis 1 jahr gehalten dann waren sie am *****


... dann hast du sie entweder nicht richtig zusammen gebaut und/oder falsch konfiguriert.

Oder du hast keine Markenhardware verbaut, z.B. Ientehl Prozessoren und nviehdieah Grafikkarten.  

Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Ich habe bislang jeden PC zusammen gebaut und die hielten alle 3-4 Jahre ohne größere Probleme, von be quit! Netzteilen und IBM Festplatten ( ältere unter uns werden sich erinnern ) mal abgesehen.


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

kann gut sein dass es keine markenhardware war.
es waren auch schon ältere teile z.b. athlon 5200+
aber falsch zusammen gebaut hab ich glaub ich nicht


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

*Neue graka- aber welche?????*

Hallo leute

ich will mir demnächst ne neue graka kaufen und bin mir noch nicht sicher welche. Sie sollte für die kommenden spiele gut gerüstet sein.
im moment finde ich die hd 6870 ganz gut. Was sagt ihr dazu?
Oder könnt ihr mir andere empfehlen?

danke schon im vorraus


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

könntest du das bitte unter kaufberatung fragen? und am besten in deinem alten thread? danke!


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

Hast du nicht bereits einen Thread aufgemacht wg. einem ( neuen ) PC? 

Du hättest deine Frage da einfach nochmal stellen können & hättest bestimmt eine Antwort erhalten. Mein Favorit ist im Moment die GTX 570. Relativ günstig & schnell.

Ob aktuelle Grafikkarten für kommende Spiele gerüstet sind kann dir keiner beantworten ...


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

@Rabowke
danke 

@topic
die hd6870 ist eine gute P/L karte, aber du kannst damit nicht alle games auf full hd mit max einstellungen flüssig zocken... da musst du eher zu gtx570 von Rabowke greifen


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

wollte eigentlich nur fragen welcher graka die beste für mich ist
die gtx 570 geht ja schon bisschen in high end bereich und für meine zwecke brauch ich sowas eigentlich nicht
mit full details habe ich auflösung von 1280*1024 gemein höher geht mein monitor nicht
könnt ihr mir eine von nvidia empfehlen die ungefähr mit der 6870 übereinstimmt?

nochmal zum pc: kann man einem biostar mainboard vertrauen(modell steht oben) oder sollte ich lieber geld für ein 
anderes (gigabyte andere gibts bei agando nicht) investieren??


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

Dann nimm halt ne 560 Ti ... 

Weiter oben meintest du noch "die für zukünftige Spiele ...", dann freu dich doch das die GTX 570 noch ein paar Leistungsreserven hat. Du wirfst mit deinen Fragen immer nur ein paar Brocken in den Raum, z.B. hättest du ja bereits schreiben können das dein TFT "nur" 1280x1024 darstellt.

Umso mehr Informationen wir erhalten, umso präziser fallen die Antworten / Empfehlungen aus.


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

sorry ich bin neu hier und nich so viel ahnung von pc dass ich weiss was für euch wichtig ist

MEIN fehler


----------



## svd (5. September 2011)

Hehe.

Ja, nimm am besten die GTX560 Ti. Mit allen Details und Filtern auf Maximum, dazu noch die PhysX Effekte, hast du auf 1280x1024 
dann sowieso das optimalste Erlebnis.


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2011)

Du, kein Problem ... nur mit bissle überlegen kommt man selbst drauf, wie z.B. deine Frage bzgl. FPS in Metro 2033. 

Wie dem auch sei, als "ideale" Karte für den "Casual" würde ich eine 560 Ti empfehlen. Die hat auch für die kommenden Spiele genug Dampf ( Vermutung! ) und kostet nicht die Welt. Alternativ kann man sicherlich auch Grafikkarten der Vorgeneration nehmen, oder sogar eine Generation davor ... die Frage ist nur ob es wirtschaftlich Sinn macht dafür Geld auszugeben, geschenkt bekommt man die Grafikkarten auch nicht.

Darum: 560 Ti, wenn man nicht so auf's Geld schauen muss: GTX 570.


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

Danke ihr habt mir echt geholfen
nochmal die frage von weiter oben:
kann man einem Biostar H61MH mainboard vertrauen oder lieber etwas mehr geld in ein anderes investieren(zur wahl steht nur gigabyte)???


----------



## svd (5. September 2011)

Das genannte Biostar Board hat einen H61 Chipsatz.

Der ist nicht zum Übertakten der CPU geeignet, dazu brauchst du einen P oder Z Chipsatz.
Wenn du ohnehin nicht vorhast zu Übertakten, wäre ein Core-i5 2500*K* im Prinzip ungenütztes Potential.

(Eigentlich würde der unwesentlich langsamere Core-i5 2400 vollkommen ausreichen, aber naja, 20€ bei komplettem 
Neukauf machen das Kraut auch nimmer fett...)


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

der h61 chipsatz ist halt ein abgespeckter chipsatz, dein board hat nur 2 ram riegel, einen pcie x16 und ein pcie x1 kein usb3 und µATX formfaktor, ich würde lieber 20-300€ drauflegen für ein Gigabyte GA-PH67A-D3-B3


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

20 -300 euro ? tippfehler, oder?
Ok dann nehm ich das board von gigabyte.
danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

jep eine 0 zu viel.
viel spaß damit


----------



## Zocker14xD (5. September 2011)

thx
-
-
-
-


----------

